# Onkyo tx-nr809 - Problems - Check Sp Wire error - Recommendation on NEW Receiver Needed



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

This may not be allowed here but my frustrations has led me here. After problems with my onkyo tx-nr809 with no sound I had to send the unit to Onkyo for repair. I just got it back, hooked it up, run calibration on it to set the speakers only to have the receive shutdown. Now all I get is the "check sp wire" message. The receive won't turn on at all. 

I'm not in search for a better receiver. Any suggestions would be good. Also if anyone has experienced this and got it fixed somehow without returning it let me know. I've had the unit for about 3 years with light use. BTW I removed all components, speakers, subs and I still got the message so I think the unit is toast.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been a couple weeks. Did you get this figured out? Usually this is a short somewhere in a speaker wire.


----------



## DESCypher (Jan 27, 2012)

mechman said:


> It's been a couple weeks. Did you get this figured out? Usually this is a short somewhere in a speaker wire.


The receiver was toast so I had to send it for repair. After receiving it back it died again (immediately) and is on its way for a second repair. I've since purchased a new receiver (Denon x5200w) and love it. I'll sell the Onkyo when I get it back and will NEVER buy another Onkyo. I own two of them and I've had problems with both. I'm done!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I feel your frustration ... Exactly why I no longer sell Onkyo's.....


DENON AND PIONEER !! :sn:


----------

